
OpenSecrets News - oblib
https://www.opensecrets.org/news/
======
oblib
I know "politics" is not something we generally do here, but this is not
partisan. This is about money in our politics and that is an issue that tech
could do more to address.

OpenSecrets.org has done more than any other organization I know. Technology
is being applied to this process in many ways, yet funding and outreach and
accountability are all still lacking if the goal is to level the playing
field.

This site is working on it though, and doing a great job of it.

